# a satyrical post between Deprofundis and Henry Rollins none heavier than swans u say?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello mister Rollins i beg to disagree Gore and Dissecting Table early year harder what about A.n.p (absolut null punkt) hmm i.e disenbody Noise & Rolls doom & Sludge harder more brutal more visceral than Swans early days mister, wwhat about Slab Disenscion Lp 1987 release.

:lol:

:tiphat:=deprofundis know his loud & LOUD music or not most deffenetly. and my sister butt is heavier than early swans (joking)

And worship Franco Flemish greater godz , hail deprofundis hail flanders, art school of musicke


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Some music is meant to be played very loud, such as this song (turn it up). You will especially like the added lyrics Neil threw in at 1:00 about LPs vs CDs.


----------

